
Doctor GPT-3 will see you now - axg11
https://arshamg.com/blog/posts/dr-gpt3/
======
rontoes
Interesting - I wonder what's the ratio of true vs. false knowledge in the
corpus that GPT-3 is trained on. Perhaps someone has performed a study on this
for a specific domain?

